# Anheuser Busch beer bottle



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello all...
 I have attached some pictures of an Anheuser Busch beer bottle I unearthed on Tybee Island, GA many years ago that has been stored away. The bottle has mold lines on either side, but the lip has none and appears to have been fused on. Can someone confirm age & let me know more about it (rarity, value, etc.)? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a close-up of the embossing.


----------



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is the bottom


----------



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

Here are views of the neck/lip from either side


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!  I would never have guessed to look for bottles on Tybee.  We go to find sand dollars.  Best to go in the off season so you don't have to fight for space with all the tourists! []

 Find it on vacation of do you live around here?


----------



## ncbred (Jun 21, 2010)

A.B.G.M.CO............Adolphus Busch Glass Mnfg. Company, plants at Belleville, IL (1886-c.1905) and St.Louis, MO (c.1891-1925). The Belleville factory became part of American Bottle Company c.1905. (See A.B.CO. mark).


----------



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

I am originally from Tybee Island - a real Tybenian. I still have property down there & try to go several times a year. I attended Benedictine Military School & used to go back behind it to the old city dump where there were always holes & bottles dug up - unless they were James Ray or John Rahn (?), they were usually discarded & you could pick them up without having to even dig.


----------



## BroGeo (Jun 21, 2010)

I really appreciate the decipher of the lettering on the bottom - often wondered what the initials meant. Thanks ncbred!


----------



## ncbred (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd say it was from the late 1880's or early 1890's.  Anheuser Busch bottles are very collectible, especially the blob tops.  Most that I've seen in good shape go for $50 on up.  Some are rarer than others.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Bro,

 Sweet bottle!!  I too recently found an old Anheuser from Princeton NJ.  Here's the link to the finds I had.  Second pic down.  Also looking for info on this one at some point.  Unfortunately, mine has a stress crack on the neck [].  

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Last-weekend%27s-dump-digs%25%25%25/m-318842/tm.htm


----------



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice beer bottle. It would look awesome after a soaking in muriatic acid. Just don't breathe that stuff[]  Thanks for sharing.    Marvin


----------



## carling (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey George,

 I would really try to research your bottle before selling it.  There was an amber embossed Anheuser/St. Louis picnic sized beer bottle that went for $1901.00 on ebay on 5/15/05.  For some reason I saved the listing info, I guess because I was shocked by the price it got.  It was older, the seller stated it as 1875-1879.

 I sold on ebay last year an Anheuser embossed bottle that I thought was one of their common $5 bottles, but it surprisingly went for around $65.  So you never know, yours might be one of those good ones.

 Rick


----------



## waskey (Jun 24, 2010)

Anheuser Busch had alot of smaller brewery branches in many of the larger cities throughout the US. Like everone stated in the previous posts, some are common and some are extremely rare; but even the more common ones can sell for good prices since theres so many Anheuser Busch collectors out there. I have not seen your specific bottle so it may be a decent one. Hope this helps.


----------



## BroGeo (Jul 8, 2010)

To all that have given me information & advice - thanks! I really have no intention of selling the bottle anytime soon - just curious about its origins/value. BTW, if anyone is interested in where I found it on Tybee, it was on the North End (riverside) next to where the ferry from Savannah used to land - some of the pilings for the original dock are still there on the beach. Unfortunately, all of this property has been developed now & is now private. But when I was a kid, it was wooded & open for exploration. The bottle was unearthed by the construction of the  Savannah Beach & Rachet Club that still stands off Bay Street today. I found it buried at an angle neck-down in the silt, probably right where it was tossed off the dock into the marsh back before the turn of the century. I do not think I will clean it further as I like the mother of pearl coating on the inside - adds character & provinance to where I found it back in the 1970's.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2010)

That may be a rarity, as many AB Co. bottles are rather common. It is a much older beer for that company. I would offer $75 if uncracked. Just keep that in mine. I have a Baltimore Anheuser Busch in amber glass with the highest , and strongest embossing of any bottle I own, almost 3D like in appearance. Thanks for showing that one.


----------

